

Ask HN: Is it okay to create a tool to automate news submission? - qFmiBw5JO

I wrote a tool to automate post submission to HN and I was wondering if it was okay to make it public and&#x2F;or use it. My use case is blogging. I find it a hassle to post news by hand so I automated it with a program I wrote and I want to know if it&#x27;s okay to use such a program for good. This post has been generated using said program.<p>It&#x27;s pretty trivial to write one too, but I was wondering because I never saw such thing in the wild.
======
dang
Please send questions like this to hn@ycombinator.com.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

